
Dad explains how Apple Watch Noise app changed the life of his son with autism - bookofjoe
https://9to5mac.com/2019/11/16/apple-watch-noise-app-texas-family/
======
bradknowles
This is a great story, but with respect I must disagree that this kid is the
loudest person on the planet.

If it’s anyone, I think it might be me.

Has this kid topped out an SPL meter at 127 decibels? I have. I don’t know how
far I can go beyond that point.

Ironically, I’m also sensitive to loud noises. I much prefer silence over
noise. I wear 32db NRR earplugs frequently. I have 32db NRR earmuffs that I
wear at home, for when my wife is doing things in the kitchen that are too
loud, or when I am doing things in the yard with loud equipment.

All the headphones I use with any frequency include active noise cancellation,
and sometimes I combine the ANC headphones with the earplugs.

I’ve probably bought just about every single SPL or sound real time analyzer
app on the App Store. I use the Noise app in warning mode, but it won’t let me
go below the OSHA standard of extended exposure to 80db or more. I’m still
looking for the right solution to give me a summary of the noise levels around
me throughout the day, 24x7 and that doesn’t require that I have a battery
sapping app running in the foreground all the time.

I’m glad the Noise app has helped this guy and his son, but it is not enough.

------
pzh
Some people may need the opposite, and that app should be helpful there too.

